# Two Black Widows



## TheFantasticG (Oct 22, 2010)

A few days ago I came across this one:





I honestly didn't think it was a black widow because of the spots on the top. I figured it was some kind of look-a-like spider... uh, no. It is a black widow according to bugguide.net see link here.

Today I came across this one:





Which didn't have the marks on the back, but did have the classic hour glass on the underside. 

Wife keeps on warning me about walking through the fields with these guys out there... not to mention she never fails to mention the venomous snakes are more active in the fall (which I have never heard of before -- but she certain of it).


----------



## Buckster (Oct 25, 2010)

First one's not showing up for me.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 25, 2010)

Can you see it now?


----------



## Buckster (Oct 25, 2010)

TheFantasticG said:


> Can you see it now?


 
Yep!  Thanks!  Very nice!


----------



## Emmanuel (Oct 25, 2010)

I see them both :thumbup:
 #1 has a nice size but can't see any details on the body, should of had more light ( I think )
#2 is nice, and would be better if your logo was off the subject .


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, I just missed the focus on the body on number one. Was windy as all get out that day... kind of like today.

SmugMug puts my watermark on all my images in the same spot.


----------



## filmshooter (Oct 26, 2010)

I like the photos, hate spiders but like the photos! Ah the watermark being on the subject a bit may help deter image thieves ;]


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## ayeelkay (Oct 28, 2010)

As much as I hate spiders, these photos are great!


----------



## Frequency (Oct 28, 2010)

The first one is a bit OOF; yet both are very fine works


----------

